# G-519 Westfield Columbia finally done



## moparwrecker72 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi  Wanted to share pictures of my military Columbia.  Serial number MG87566.  I purchased this bicycle at a garage sale in the middle of Nebraska.  It was in pretty rough shape.  I would like to thank Howie the Bikeman and Alan from Bergerwerke bicycles for parts. Would also like to thank Johan from the Liberator for authenticating the bike and all the information he has made available.  This bicycle will be displayed at the Military Vehicle History Museum in Lexington Nebraska.


----------



## bike (Mar 19, 2013)

*I dont know anything about these*

very cool- But the chain guard would seem to be proprietary Huffman- did all US military use them?


----------



## Nick-theCut (Mar 19, 2013)

Great job.  What did you use for paint?  What was your process to get it to where it is now?


----------



## moparwrecker72 (Mar 19, 2013)

The chain guard is what was on the bike when purchased, was painted silver.  As I cleaned the paint off, it was military green underneath.  The chain guards were interchangeable.  Huffman and Columbia both built bikes for military, I imagine what ever parts were available is what they used to fix the bikes.

I used a paint from Army Jeep Parts Inc, it is their own mix, AJP-WWII.  Most of bike is original paint, used the army jeep paint for touch ups and the parts that needed it.   There are hints of the olive dab where the paint is flaking.  Thanks


----------



## moparwrecker72 (Mar 19, 2013)

It took about 7 months to get the parts the bike needed.  Basically 7 months of stalking ebay.  I did get help from Alan and Johan's sites.  Without those sites, it would have been almost impossible to complete the bike.  My seven year old son, Owen, was also a tremendous help in the labor.  He did a lot of cleaning.  Also, according to my wife, I have a bit of a compulsion disorder so I obsessed about the bike constantly.


----------



## Stony (Mar 19, 2013)

Great bike! Are the pump and tool pouch originals? I agree that the chain guard is Huffman, but you're probably right in that they used what was available as the military does that.


----------



## moparwrecker72 (Mar 19, 2013)

The toolbag is an original, the pump is unmarked.


----------



## CAT341 (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice work! Original parts for these bikes are very hard to come by, I found this out first hand.


----------



## MrColumbia (Mar 20, 2013)

Great find!

   According to the Military Manual TM 9-2800 most parts should be interchangable between mens and womens models. On that same page it shows a womens Columbia with the typical McCauley Metal Products chainguard and a mens Huffman with this guard. Maybe the Army changed it while it was in their possession.


----------



## johan willaert (Mar 23, 2013)

Great result!!

Thanks for the comments on my website!

Cheers,

Johan


----------



## Frank Rizzo (May 28, 2013)

*G519 Columbia*

I just stumble on your post,

Bike looks Great,

I am glad the parts worked out and the bike went to a good place.

Thank You for the credits on my site,  Here to Help and build the hobby.

Regards,

Al Berger
Bergerwerke


----------



## Bozman (Jun 13, 2013)

When my G-519 columbia was discovered it had a Huffman Chain Guard on it also.


----------



## milbicycleman (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice WW2 Columbia, I would change the Huffman chain guard because it would confuse people if and when you show the bike at military of bicycle shows. I am glad you kept the original paint and only did touch ups to it since most of these bikes are restored.


----------

